
CoverPad For The iPad Makes Your Blog Feel Like Flipboard - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/coverpad-padpressed-flipboard/
======
jamesjyu
The co-founder of Flipboard Tweets:
<http://twitter.com/edog1203/status/28446907171#>

_"Lazy, uncreative and pathetic."_

I was pretty shocked by his reaction. I would think that other people copying
a new paradigm his company created would be a complement. At least, that's how
I would take it.

~~~
armandososa
Well, being the sole designer/developer working alone and restless for three+
months I can say it wasn't lazy. The other two things are up to you to decide.

------
sahillavingia
Awesome product, but I was shocked at this line:

 _Baptiste hasn’t actually spoken with anyone at Flipboard about this._

Seriously? You basically rip off of their concept and start charging $50 a
pop, without asking for their permission. Isn't this idea infringement or
something?

I can see why Evan Doll is pissed (see comment by jamesjyu).

~~~
zhyder
Are you serious? Any product involves borrowing hundreds if not thousands of
ideas from others. And that's how progress is made; you build upon others'
ideas.

There's no such thing as idea infringement, unless the idea is turned into a
patent of course.

And sorry for repeating the cliche but...

"Good artists borrow, great artists steal" - Steve Jobs

~~~
jamesjyu
I couldnt have said it better. If we had to ask for "permission" for
everything we build, there would be no innovation.

------
davidedicillo
Congrats, I think it's a great improvement from the first version. I'd love to
see a post on your blog about the sales ;)

------
mmorris
_You know tablets are here to stay when people start offering tablet-specific
publishing as a service._

I have no problems with this product -- it seems like an interesting solution
to a real problem -- but this is just a ridiculous statement. Whenever a new
trend pops up, people try to capitalize on it. It doesn't matter if the
current trend is a fad or if it will last, it's about the opportunity __right
now __.

I happen to think "tablets" are here to stay, but let's not get carried away
based solely on that.

------
Timothee
I figure I might not be the only one slightly confused by the different names
and what each does: PadPressed is the WordPress plugin that makes any
WordPress blog into something that looks good for the iPad (including
homescreen icon, fullscreen and splashscreen on launch), using Apple's special
meta parameters for the "original" web-apps.

CoverPad is a new feature of said product that adds the Flipboard-like page
flipping and layout.

Neither is a native iOS app.

~~~
armandososa
Technically, PadPressed is a plugin which adds a iPad detection, and a
framework to be extended by themes. CoverPad is the second of those themes. We
plan to release a lot more.

------
Herring
Pulse has a much better UI, in my opinion.

------
jw84
Kids, take notes: Slipping in that NYTimes.com $50,000/$50 price-point
disruption is what turns an otherwise boring PR reword-reprint into a _killer_
article. Too bad TC buried the lede and too bad they wrote YC-backed.

------
keltecp11
Up voted for Tron. But product looks sweet.

~~~
mkramlich
I'd pay $50 just for a WordPress plugin that made the new Tron movie music
play when anybody read my blog, period.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Next version. We've partnered with animoto to make photos sync with the music.
Konami code obviously.

